# Little DOMS, has run off



## Big Smoothy (Aug 26, 2008)

The one-liner poster who contributed to little. 

His main contribution to the forum was this --->


I've outlasted him, after his big bad threats to me.  

Buh-bye....ya big baby.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2008)

^ asshole


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 26, 2008)

^agree


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 26, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> The one-liner poster who contributed to little.
> 
> His main contribution to the forum was this --->
> 
> ...



DOMS was an asset.  He was made a mod at one point, so Rob had to agree at some point that he contributed something.. certainly more than you ever did.    You didn't like him because he called you out on your shit: vulgar contempt for the United States.  Keep supporting those who kill Americans...

I find it pretty funny that you create a thread that does nothing but ridicule & laugh at him, and you call him the baby?  That seems pretty infantile to me.

Big tough guy behind the computer...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2008)

^ agree


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> asshole




so very true.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 26, 2008)

wtf did Doms go? I just came back. Doms is cool as hell


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> DOMS was an asset.  He was made a mod at one point, so Rob had to agree at some point that he contributed something.. certainly more than you ever did.    You didn't like him because he called you out on your shit


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2008)

i love how this thread back fired on him. what a dumb ass


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 26, 2008)

I love this.  Keep it up.  

Oh, and let me add my homage to DOMS.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 26, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> DOMS was an asset.  He was made a mod at one point, so Rob had to agree at some point that he contributed something.. certainly more than you ever did.    You didn't like him because he called you out on your shit: vulgar contempt....



DOMS never called me out on anything.  Swearing at me and calling me names is fine.  I'm not thin-skinned.  But using his status to bully was not fine.

What I am referring to is his public forum threats to boot me when I never broke any rules.  I have always tried to contribute to IM.  I've been here for over 4 1/2.  

After he made the threats here in Open Chat a couple times, I sent him a PM just asking "why?"  He didn't even respond.  

Time to move on, fair enough.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 27, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> ..What I am referring to is his public forum threats to boot me when I never broke any rules. I have always tried to contribute to IM. I've been here for over 4 1/2...


Yea I especially liked the part where you would applaud the terrorists when my fellow soldiers, sailors, airmen and marines would get wounded or killed by IED attacks.  I loved the way you would praise the insurgents for thier open slaughter of innocent iraqi civillians.  Yea, great contribution.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2008)

Witmaster said:


> Yea I especially liked the part where you would applaud the terrorists when my fellow soldiers, sailors, airmen and marines would get wounded or killed by IED attacks.  I loved the way you would praise the insurgents for thier open slaughter of innocent iraqi civillians.  Yea, great contribution.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Aug 27, 2008)

Life is keeping DOMS busy at the moment. I'm sure he'll come back eventually even if it's just to say goodbye.

The forums feel kind of dead altogether though. I was gone for over two weeks and I didn't miss anything.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 27, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> DOMS never called me out on anything.  Swearing at me and calling me names is fine.  I'm not thin-skinned.  But using his status to bully was not fine.



With the Anti-American crap you spew, I really don't see how you can expect anything else from anyone.

You cheer American's death, support the terrorists and you think you're going to make friends?

Sorry, I have no sympathy for you.  I have no problem disagreeing with people, but you took it way too far...


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> The one-liner poster who contributed to little.
> 
> His main contribution to the forum was this --->
> 
> ...



You are such a pathetic loser. Outlast? Nobody wants you here. To last is to simply keep posting when nobody wants to read your garbage. A lot of people liked DOMS, and even the ones that didn't respected his wit and evil humor. A good show of his success is all the threads started about him when he left. If you leave, nobody will bother to make a thread for you. You are insignificant.   

But good job anyway. Keep up the good work. Outlast us all!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 27, 2008)

I am Dale Mabry, and I do not support this ghey message.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 27, 2008)

This thread sucks.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2008)

This thread is dumb.

I don't get it, where did DOMS go?  Why did he leave?  I thought he was a funny guy.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2008)

I like turtles!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2008)

Crap!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Crap!



Lol


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2008)

I just want to know what the FUCK happened to DOMS's avatar.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I just want to know what the FUCK happened to DOMS's avatar.



He deleted it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 27, 2008)

why is no one answering... Where did DOMS go?


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 27, 2008)

and I agree, the boards are dieing.  And this thread is an excellent example why: two people in the same thread are not allowed differing political beliefs , and every thread has to take a political turn.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 27, 2008)

DOMS was certainly an interesting character. While i may have not agreed with many of his points and his way of calling out other members, he was a respectable person. 

DOMS is the kind that doesn't let others get to him but it seems like Robert got on his nerves. He lost his MOD privileges and must have had a heated argument with Robert through PM. However, i do recall a time when he was away for several weeks because he was very busy and then came back. The only difference this time is his avatar is gone.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 27, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> why is no one answering... Where did DOMS go?








*Only the woman in the large hat knows.*


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> why is no one answering... Where did DOMS go?




Because nobody fucking knows. It was hinted that he had differing opinions for how to mod the site than Rob, but that was only hinted, so the short answer is I don't know. I know he left on his own accord, because he deleted his avi before he left. Avatars don't get deleted when people are banned.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> and I agree, the boards are dieing.  And this thread is an excellent example why: two people in the same thread are not allowed differing political beliefs , and every thread has to take a political turn.



I also don't like how political threads have over run IM. I don't know if that is why so many people stopped posted, but the nonstop political crap is a pain in the ass. I stopped posting for a while because of it. 

There are endless political sites and news sites to post the crap in, but open chat, in its prime, was about funny hahaha lol lol roflcofter, NOT OBAMA BLA BLA BLA!

That was a little off topic.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 27, 2008)

Now Kelju, is against me.

What did I do, to be so bad?  In my opinion, nothing.  

I am just another poster.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 27, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> Now Kelju, is against me.
> 
> What did I do, to be so bad?  In my opinion, nothing.
> 
> I am just another poster.



like a lamb to the slaughter


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> Now Kelju, is against me.
> 
> What did I do, to be so bad?  In my opinion, nothing.
> 
> I am just another poster.





I don't like you for a lot of reasons. The primary one being that you have never said anything friendly, supportive, or funny... ever! That is my complaint against you, broggers, and clemeson. 

I don't give a shit what you think. Everyone is entitled to an opinion. I disagreed with over half of what DOMS believed in. That was never the point. The point was DOMS popped into a journal to ask how life was going. DOMS posted funny jokes, and pictures. DOMS mad me laugh. Nearly 95% of the IM community has made me laugh. I come here to laugh. I may get into arguments, but that is by accident. I come here to feel good and laugh. That is what friends are. You hang around your friends to feel good and make them feel good.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 27, 2008)

^^^ +1. 

Why don't people get that differing opinions are great? You can still respect each other. BS isn't hear to screw around and share opinions. he is only here to instigate shit. adds nothing to IM.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 27, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> What did I do, to be so bad? In my opinion, nothing.


 
Probably starts with threads like these. I just don't see the point. So someone took a break from IM?...unless you're bidding them a friendly farewell, no need to make a thread criticizing someone and stirring up the rest of the members. Just my opinion.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2008)

I know.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 27, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I know.


So tell us already ..... or else we'll sic someone like the old minolee (prior the revelation) in your bedroom when you are in Noo Yark


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2008)

Depends will it be Mino or Lee that will visit me?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 27, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> ^^^ +1.
> 
> Why don't people get that differing opinions are great? You can still respect each other.



Aw, shut up, ya bastard.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 27, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Depends will it be Mino or Lee that will visit me?


the _old _ minolee... ya know the one with the surprise package!!


----------



## Nate K (Aug 27, 2008)

He left cause there are too many mexicans.  We drove him away.  He went to France or some ghey shit.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 27, 2008)

Nate K said:


> He left cause there are too many mexicans.  We drove him away.  He went to France or some ghey shit.



May I see your green card, please.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2008)

I miss DOMS, he did say he was going to lay low for a while and stay out of trouble here.


Can't say that I agree or like what Big Smoothy posted but it sure does make for interesting drama....can you imagine how this thread would blow up if he came and saw this?

I like Smoothy....some of you may not but IM always needs a villian, someone to hate who will answer us back.
I miss Johnny.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2008)

he was probably jumped by a Mexican/Asian/Black gang and raped.


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 27, 2008)

ya i miss doms as well. he was freaking funny and a great guy. i also miss the gay banter seems to have calmed down. iain you cheating whore.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 27, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I don't like you for a lot of reasons. The primary one being that you have never said anything friendly, supportive, or funny... ever! That is my complaint against you, broggers, and clemeson.
> 
> I don't give a shit what you think. Everyone is entitled to an opinion. I disagreed with over half of what DOMS believed in. That was never the point. The point was DOMS popped into a journal to ask how life was going. DOMS posted funny jokes, and pictures. DOMS mad me laugh. Nearly 95% of the IM community has made me laugh. I come here to laugh. I may get into arguments, but that is by accident. I come here to feel good and laugh. That is what friends are. You hang around your friends to feel good and make them feel good.



KelJu nailed it perfectly.
Smoothy, you're a douchebag.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2008)

Damn...I guess this is one post you regret making Smoothie.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 27, 2008)

Kelju has a fair point.  I don't post funny or light-hearted stuff here in Open Chat.  I should be more funny.  I appreciate the comments.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 27, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> Kelju has a fair point.  I don't post funny or light-hearted stuff here in Open Chat.  I should be more funny.  *I appreciate the comments*.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 27, 2008)

Min0, thanks for the comments.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 27, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I don't like you for a lot of reasons. The primary one being that you have never said anything friendly, supportive, or funny... ever! That is my complaint against you, broggers, and clemeson.
> 
> I don't give a shit what you think. Everyone is entitled to an opinion. I disagreed with over half of what DOMS believed in. That was never the point. The point was DOMS popped into a journal to ask how life was going. DOMS posted funny jokes, and pictures. DOMS mad me laugh. Nearly 95% of the IM community has made me laugh. I come here to laugh. I may get into arguments, but that is by accident. I come here to feel good and laugh. That is what friends are. You hang around your friends to feel good and make them feel good.



I don't make any apologies for the fact that I pretty much solely talk politics here.  I usually don't start the threads, just answer them.  I like everyone on here, and don't dislike anyone.  (However, I sincerely despise what Smoothy has said about killing Americans, supporting the terrorists.. that's just reprehensible)

I don't post on any other board.. this is the only one I come to after I grew attached when I began working out.  I don't talk politics to my friends (I live in Chicago, no explanation necessary), so this is pretty much my outlet. 

I don't even go outside of open chat anymore.  I'm not trying to dis anyone, and I doubt brogers or clemson are either.  Maybe, like me, their interest is in open chat.  If people aren't going to like me because I come here for a different reason than them, I find that to be their problem, not mine.

The political threads are so numerous now because the election is less than 3 months away. They will die down significantly after it's over, just like 4 years ago.

I am actually pretty light hearted.. though that probably doesn't come across here.  Talking politics probably isn't the best topic for it to show...


----------



## DOMS (Aug 27, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> The one-liner poster who contributed to little.
> 
> His main contribution to the forum was this --->
> 
> ...



Wow, did you ever get shat upon.  



Big Smoothy said:


> After he made the threats here in Open Chat a couple times, I sent him a PM just asking "why?" He didn't even respond.



Since you seem to be confused, I'll answer this.  I didn't reply because you're not worth it.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 27, 2008)

Prince said:


> he was probably jumped by a Mexican/Asian/Black gang and raped.



That's the best that you can come up with?   You have my pity.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 27, 2008)

A big thanks to all of the people who had something nice to say about me.

I decided to take time off from IM due to a combination of Prince getting his panties in a bunch over a post for no good reason. I'm also taking time off because of the increasing time requirements of both my 9-5 job (in the IT field) and the growing success of my options trading.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 27, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Life is keeping DOMS busy at the moment. I'm sure he'll come back eventually even if it's just to say goodbye.
> 
> The forums feel kind of dead altogether though. I was gone for over two weeks and I didn't miss anything.



Good call Witchblade. 

I've noticed that the forum is dying down, too.  Take the Journals for example.  It used to be that over a page and a half of new posts would happen every day.  But now there's barely 3/4 of a page.

But that happens at IM.  The site's activity oscillates.  Right now just happens to be the downside.  Don't worry, it'll go back up.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 27, 2008)

Glad to know you're ok DOMS.

Send me some secrets on trading options


----------



## DOMS (Aug 27, 2008)

Witmaster said:


> Glad to know you're ok DOMS.
> 
> Send me some secrets on trading options



Thanks, Wit!

If you want to learn, I'd be happy to help.  

If you are, PM me and I'll give you my email address.  I've been studying this stuff on and off for three years.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Wit!
> 
> If you want to learn, I'd be happy to help.
> 
> If you are, PM me and I'll give you my email address.  I've been studying this stuff on and off for three years.



I knew you would be back.  Someone has to keep watch to keep the illegals out of open chat.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 27, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> I knew you would be back.  Someone has to keep watch to keep the illegals out of open chat.



I have my eye on Nate, but he half belongs here.

Thanks, danzik.  

I was going to stay away for a while, but people like you have motivated to come back sooner.   But I won't be able to post as much as before.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> A big thanks to all of the people who had something nice to say about me.
> 
> I decided to take time off from IM due to a combination of Prince getting his panties in a bunch over a post for no good reason. *I'm also taking time off because of the increasing time requirements of both my 9-5 job* (in the IT field) and the growing success of my options trading.



someone actually employs you?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 27, 2008)

Prince said:


> someone actually employs you?



You really need to work on your material.

Actually, I make my money from more than just that job.  I also have a web design company and I trade options.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> but people like you have motivated to come back sooner.
> 
> But I won't be able to post as much as before.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't _you_ get my started.  I still _hate_ you. 

BTW, it's still not in my budget to get an Evo, but I did replace my Mustang with a 2008 Caliber.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2008)

hi  DOMS  i was hoping you'd see this thread. yea, he got shat upon pretty good, 1 big smoothy n a cup style.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> A big thanks to all of the people who had something nice to say about me.
> 
> I decided to take time off from IM due to a combination of Prince getting his panties in a bunch over a post for no good reason. I'm also taking time off because of the increasing time requirements of both my 9-5 job (in the IT field) and the growing success of my options trading.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 28, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> hi  DOMS  i was hoping you'd see this thread. yea, he got shat upon pretty good, 1 big smoothy n a cup style.



And little DUMBS has still run off to pout.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> hi  DOMS  i was hoping you'd see this thread. yea, he got shat upon pretty good, 1 big smoothy n a cup style.



  

Heya doll.  Yeah, someone clued me into this thread, so I gave it a read.

Yesterday, I ended up working 14 hours (I usually do 8 hours).  It was nice to come home to this.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


>



You'll always be my favorite Canadian homo.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 28, 2008)

As I have told you before.... I am only gay when I look down at you sucking my dick.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 28, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> ya i miss doms as well. he was freaking funny and a great guy. i also miss the gay banter seems to have calmed down. iain you cheating whore.



You always have me sweetie! 

Oh I miss DOMS too! I didn't agree with him on everything, but I miss him. Please come back !


----------



## tallcall (Aug 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I have my eye on Nate, but he half belongs here.
> 
> Thanks, danzik.
> 
> *I was going to stay away for a while, but people like you have motivated to come back sooner.   But I won't be able to post as much as before.*



Then the lord said "Letteth the Crappeth Flow" and it did and he saw it and all was right with the world again.

Welcome back!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Wow, did you ever get shat upon.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you seem to be confused, I'll answer this.  I didn't reply because you're not worth it.





Welcome Back!!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> A big thanks to all of the people who had something nice to say about me.



*Like Obama, DOMS appears out of nowhere, unexpectedly, at the end of the convention.*

Whassssup my Cracker~Honky?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Don't _you_ get my started.  I still _hate_ you.
> 
> BTW, it's still not in my budget to get an Evo, but I did replace my Mustang with a 2008 Caliber.



well at least I'm still unique. Welcome back. remember laying low is not your style.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 28, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> As I have told you before.... I am only gay when I look down at you sucking my dick.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome back DOMS. I hope you and prince can workout your dispute, because the place isn't the same without you.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 28, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Welcome back DOMS. I hope you and prince can workout your dispute, because *the place isn't the same without you.*



You can say that again.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 28, 2008)

Unlike most people, I really like having both DOMS and Big Smoothie here because they seem to be polar opposities and you just know there's going to be some thunder between them when they clash. 

Lets just get it on already!


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 28, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Unlike most people, I really like having both DOMS and Big Smoothie here because they seem to be polar opposities and you just know there's going to be some thunder between them when they clash.
> 
> Lets just get it on already!



Problem is it is a pro vs. amateur match. smoothie can't hang and it just turns into a blood bath by the second round.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 28, 2008)

There's Doms DeLuise!  Shit we'd written you off and were already looking to fill your spot....well the Want Ad still stands we need more people around here anyhow...


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 28, 2008)

tallcall said:


> You always have me sweetie!
> 
> Oh I miss DOMS too! I didn't agree with him on everything, but I miss him. Please come back !



ah thanks there kiddo i need that. been a long freaking week and every thing else. glad to see you back doms. i missed them swingin boobies.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Welcome back DOMS. I hope you and prince can workout your dispute, because the place isn't the same without you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Aug 28, 2008)

Long live DOMS; The most lovable rascist IM has ever encountered


----------



## KelJu (Aug 28, 2008)

fletcher6490 said:


> Long live DOMS; The most lovable rascist IM has ever encountered



Lol, DOMs is like IM's own Archie Bunker.


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 28, 2008)

ya but his line would be one of these days you damn illegal.


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 28, 2008)

oops wrong show shit. i am way off my game today.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2008)

it's so great this turned into a we love DOMS thread.  reminds me of this


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2008)

The Polish Target Pistol?


----------



## Double D (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi DOMS


----------



## largepkg (Aug 29, 2008)

Not sure how anyone couldn't like doms (lol). All I know is the brother makes me laugh with almost every post he makes. Also, how many people would give out their # in order to help a complete stranger on the net? DOMS did and it's much appreciated!


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 29, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> Buh-bye....ya big baby.



I don't think i've seen someone as verbally bitch slapped out of their own thread before like BS just has.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey DOMS!  Glad to see you didn't leave all together.  I know what busy is and taking some time off that's for sure.  You have been missed!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 29, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> I don't think i've seen someone as verbally bitch slapped out of their own thread before like BS just has.



Well, he be gone.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2008)

^huh


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Then the lord said "Letteth the Crappeth Flow" and it did and he saw it and all was right with the world again.
> 
> Welcome back!



Thanks, man.   How's the social life coming along?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Welcome Back!!



Thanks, Repro!  It's good that you're back, too!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> *Like Obama, DOMS appears out of nowhere, unexpectedly, at the end of the convention.*
> 
> Whassssup my Cracker~Honky?



Wazzup my brother from another mother? 

Life is good.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> well at least I'm still unique. Welcome back. remember laying low is not your style.



Thanks, bio.

Hell, yeah.  Many adjectives apply to me, but timid isn't one.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Welcome back DOMS. I hope you and prince can workout your dispute, because the place isn't the same without you.



Thanks, KelJu.  It's good to be back.

I hope so, too.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

maniclion said:


> There's Doms DeLuise!  Shit we'd written you off and were already looking to fill your spot....well the Want Ad still stands we need more people around here anyhow...



Just so long as you didn't outsource my job to India.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

fletcher6490 said:


> Long live DOMS; The most lovable rascist IM has ever encountered



  Thanks, fletcher.

The funny thing is that I really did like god hand.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

Double D said:


> Hi DOMS




Hey, man.  How's parenthood treating you?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Not sure how anyone couldn't like doms (lol). All I know is the brother makes me laugh with almost every post he makes. Also, how many people would give out their # in order to help a complete stranger on the net? DOMS did and it's much appreciated!



Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Hey DOMS!  Glad to see you didn't leave all together.  I know what busy is and taking some time off that's for sure.  You have been missed!



Thanks, Jodi!

Yeah, it's been busy, but oh so good.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> As I have told you before.... I am only gay when I look down at you sucking my dick.



Hey now.  That's completely uncalled for.  After, it's only gay when you receive.   Back me up on this, tallcall.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> it's so great this turned into a we love DOMS thread.  reminds me of this


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> ^huh



He's been shit on so much, he's just one bad post from doing a _One Big Smoothy and two cups video_.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 29, 2008)

Now, I actually with some of the others.

This thread _was a mistake!_


----------



## maniclion (Aug 30, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Just so long as you didn't outsource my job to India.


Last two applicants were a Puerto Rican and a Spaniard I think they hate Mexicans more than you do because people are always confusing them as such....


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 30, 2008)

Damned good to see you, DOMS old chap 

Glad things are still going well, i echo whats already been posted - IM has missed your wit and input.

Dont be a fucking stranger, cunty.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 30, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Hey now.  That's completely uncalled for.  After, it's only gay when you receive.   Back me up on this, tallcall.



Hey, I thought he was receiving! 

Sorry Iain, but I know both the pitcher and catcher are gay (or at least bi).


----------



## tallcall (Aug 30, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man.   How's the social life coming along?



I think it's going pretty good, no dates yet, but a lot of good friends (mostly straight). 

We all went to watch another friend fight at the new UCF Arena last weekend at CageWarriors USA. He lost (ref stopped it) and ended up with a badly injured knee. I loved it because I was able to help one of my best friends sell his stuff (Dead-Game ) and I think he did alright this time, I really did enjoy the time I spent with him (he's a former football player for UCF, amature bodybuilder, model, amature boxer, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu practitioner, Muay Thai practitioner, and Capoeira practitioner, and total stud  - also completely straight but I have come out to almost everyone there, he was the first and probably the most accepting ).


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome back DOMS!
I feel left out.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 30, 2008)

The only Racist person Ive ever liked its DOMS. hopefully that means something ha.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 30, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> Now, I actually with some of the others.
> 
> This thread _was a mistake!_



you mean like a one night stand and spending the night with her?
You mean like fucking a fat girl and waking up laying next to her the next morning? damm i know how you feel,  very BIG mistake.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey I'm back to you know.  Back in the states that is.  Thank god.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 31, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> you mean like a one night stand and spending the night with her?
> You mean like fucking a fat girl and waking up laying next to her the next morning? damm i know how you feel,  very BIG mistake.


More like getting wasted the night before then waking up next to a fat black ass staring you in the face then it rolls over and has a penis, then you jump outta bed still drunk and plan on leaving in a hurry then realize you brought it back to your own house then you forget that your friends are coming over to watch the game that morning and they walk in while you're standing naked over the heaving black blubbery beast he-she.  Then you turn around so they won't see your junk and they see the magnum condom hanging out of your ass.....not that it's happened to me or anyone I know but thats about how bad Smoothy has messed up....


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome back DB, too, then! 

How was it over there?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 31, 2008)

maniclion said:


> More like getting wasted the night before then waking up next to a fat black ass staring you in the face then it rolls over and has a penis, then you jump outta bed still drunk and plan on leaving in a hurry then realize you brought it back to your own house then you forget that your friends are coming over to watch the game that morning and they walk in while you're standing naked over the heaving black blubbery beast he-she.  Then you turn around so they won't see your junk and they see the magnum condom hanging out of your ass.....not that it's happened to me or anyone I know but thats about how bad Smoothy has messed up....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 31, 2008)

Well I hate you and you're dumb and nyaaaaaaah

but not really.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 31, 2008)

maniclion said:


> More like getting wasted the night before then waking up next to a fat black ass staring you in the face then it rolls over and has a penis, then you jump outta bed still drunk and plan on leaving in a hurry then realize you brought it back to your own house then you forget that your friends are coming over to watch the game that morning and they walk in while you're standing naked over the heaving black blubbery beast he-she.  Then you turn around so they won't see your junk and they see the magnum condom hanging out of your ass.....not that it's happened to me or anyone I know but thats about how bad Smoothy has messed up....



holy hell that was a funny read.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Damned good to see you, DOMS old chap
> 
> Glad things are still going well, i echo whats already been posted - IM has missed your wit and input.
> 
> Dont be a fucking stranger, cunty.





Thanks, Gaz!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I think it's going pretty good, no dates yet, but a lot of good friends (mostly straight).
> 
> We all went to watch another friend fight at the new UCF Arena last weekend at CageWarriors USA. He lost (ref stopped it) and ended up with a badly injured knee. I loved it because I was able to help one of my best friends sell his stuff (Dead-Game ) and I think he did alright this time, I really did enjoy the time I spent with him (he's a former football player for UCF, amature bodybuilder, model, amature boxer, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu practitioner, Muay Thai practitioner, and Capoeira practitioner, and total stud  - also completely straight but I have come out to almost everyone there, he was the first and probably the most accepting ).



Good to hear it's going well for you.  Don't worry, you'll find the right guy.  Just consider that the longer it takes, the better shape you'll be in.  The better bait catches the better guy.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Welcome back DOMS!
> I feel left out.



Ahh, there'll always be a spot in my heart for the best tranny that's ever graced the Internet.

Thanks, min0!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> The only Racist person Ive ever liked its DOMS. hopefully that means something ha.



  It means a lot!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> Now, I actually with some of the others.
> 
> This thread _was a mistake!_




Are you kidding?  You brought me back to IM and created a great love fest.  What more could you ask for?!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 31, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Are you kidding?  You brought me back to IM and created a great love fest.  What more could you ask for?!



See, I like Smoothy too! There's plenty of room for differing opinions, it's really just the morons you need to look out for (I mean the truly stupid and not people we just happen to disagree with). 

If a person makes a good/logical argument, then they are doing everybody a favor and educating us in their own way.

I am personally big on gay rights and gay marriage (though I might never choose to marry I will fight for the right to choose). I am also a fiscally conservative person with a usually moderate agenda. I just really hate people in power that preach hatred (certain church leaders are being implicated here) or that try to enact laws that seem to push us back several decades (constitutional amendment defining marriage is one, as is not at least recognizing that a lot of what gays are asking for are really civil rights issues and should be protected under the Civil Rights Acts - though I know Black people love to claim sole ownership, it must apply to everybody or there will always be resentment).

Making logical arguments helps everyone.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2008)

tallcall said:


> See, I like Smoothy too!



You misunderstand.  I detest him.  The things that he's said preclude me from liking him.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 31, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You misunderstand.  I detest him.  The things that he's said preclude me from liking him.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2008)

bio-chem said:


>



Damn straight.



Big Smoothy said:


> I support the insurgents.  I support road-side bombs.  I support snipers.
> 
> The Americans in Iraq are fascists.
> 
> ...


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 31, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Damn straight.



whenever I see that quote of his I get homicidal tendencies.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 31, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You misunderstand.  I detest him.  The things that he's said preclude me from liking him.



And that's why I like you! Sometimes fighting is good for the body (man I'm having flashbacks to Fight Club - Mmm Brad Pit mostly nude scenes ).


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 31, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Damn straight.



I still support the insurgents, but I only supporting bombing the Neo-cons in Iraq.  Those that don't support the PNAC, are excluded from the quote.

But PNAC supporters in Iraq, both military and civilian contractors - Juba's gonna get you.


----------



## nni (Aug 31, 2008)

i just wanted to be part of this thread.


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 31, 2008)

well doms you limp dick basturd i said whats up and got no love still. what a perfect end to a almost perfect day fuck it im out. seriously my day went to shit when i got home lmao.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 31, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> I still support the insurgents, but I only supporting bombing the Neo-cons in Iraq.  Those that don't support the PNAC, are excluded from the quote.
> 
> But PNAC supporters in Iraq, both military and civilian contractors - Juba's gonna get you.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 31, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> well doms you limp dick basturd i said whats up and got no love still. what a perfect end to a almost perfect day fuck it im out. seriously my day went to shit when i got home lmao.



awww *hug* i'm sure it was just an oversight.


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 31, 2008)

lol i figure just man day went to shit today it was insane. any way doms i am just messing with ya and really glad to have you back bro i missed ya swingin boobies.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> well doms you limp dick basturd i said whats up and got no love still. what a perfect end to a almost perfect day fuck it im out. seriously my day went to shit when i got home lmao.



I've had those days. 

Here's hoping your days get better!  Just remember: luck favors the bold.


----------



## tomuchgear (Sep 1, 2008)

lol glad to have you back doms.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> lol glad to have you back doms.



Thanks, man!

Are you doing better this morning?


----------



## tallcall (Sep 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> Are you doing better this morning?



I'm stuck at work covering Hurricane Gustav, TS Hannah and TD 9 - soon to be TS Ike !


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 1, 2008)

I guess Ill jump in on this love bandwagon.

DOMS IS an asshole.  Takes one to know one and thats why I like him.  I admit, there are some things he knows more than I, which leads me to believe that I am not alone.  We all know one thing more than the other, but DOMS knows quite a little bit about everything. 

Though I predict an argument in the future in a random subject, cuz thats the asshole nature, I cant forget that he did help me.  As previously mentioned, he offered his personal attention to me when I needed advice in which computer to get.  That says a lot.


----------



## tomuchgear (Sep 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> Are you doing better this morning?



eh lets just say its been a day bro. that is all that can be said. same old same old here lately. enough bout me though becouse well not important. how you been man the forum is just not the same with out you?


----------

